# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  cheap skips - north brisbane

## ajm

folks, any suggestions on cheap skips on the north side of vegas? Deagon area.

----------


## sol381

i always use speedy bins.

----------


## ringtail

Ahhh, just finished building a monster cage for my trailer. Now I have a free skip too.  :Wink:  If you have a half decent box trailer consider caging it.

----------


## ajm

> Ahhh, just finished building a monster cage for my trailer. Now I have a free skip too.

  well, have i got a deal for you. to test your monster cage, i have about a cube of bricks and mortar to get rid of... :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cage trailer and skip are hardly the same thing   :Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

> well, have i got a deal for you. to test your monster cage, i have about a cube of bricks and mortar to get rid of...

  
Is that all. Pffft.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Bricks:

----------


## ringtail

> Cage trailer and skip are hardly the same thing

  well, it depends on what one wants to get rid of or move I guess. I can't stick 2.5m3 of woodchips in a skip and tow it out to the farm but I can and do with the trailer. I can also fill the trailer with building waste and take it to the dump and tip it out - because it's a tipper. The cartable weights are different obviously but two loads to get rid of 1m3 of bricks and mortar is no big deal. At the end of the day a solid trailer is a valuable asset.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> well, it depends on what one wants to get rid of or move I guess.

  of course   

> At the end of the day a solid trailer is a valuable asset.

  indeed

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I can't stick 2.5m3 of woodchips in a skip and tow it out to the farm

  no?        
Better yet, tow it with one of these              :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Sigh:  
where's Marc?
He would have had an amusing anecdote about the time he ran a skip hire business and imported bins from USA   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

But you can't tip those towable skips. They get picked up by forks at the tip.  
The builder that I work for has a little excavator 1.8T. He needed a trailer to move it so he bought a dual axle caged 3 way tipper for $10k. It doubles as the site skip and since buying it it's paid for itself in skip hire alone. Obviously I'm moving heaps more of everything with the farm than the average joe. Mulch, gravel, green waste, firewood etc... and the cage with solid sides will pay for itself in 4 loads. I built racks into it for carting timber and sheets too. I still get most of the gravel delivered though as it's too heavy and $90 cartage saves the stress on the Dmax.

----------


## ringtail

> where's Marc?
> He would have had an amusing anecdote about the time he ran a skip hire business and imported bins from USA

  Probably part of the Trump campaign  :Tongue:

----------


## Optimus

Whats a skip cost up there? 
Say a heavy mixed 6m3? 
Down here a good price is $500

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> But you can't tip those towable skips.

  
True?      
These are pretty cool actually....never seen them before.    :Smilie:

----------


## ajm

wow! there's some really useful "tips" in this thread! not a lot about cheap skip hire, sure, but why let that get in the way of a good yarn.  
Ringtail, where's your farm? what size? we are looking for land at the moment.

----------


## sol381

> Whats a skip cost up there? 
> Say a heavy mixed 6m3? 
> Down here a good price is $500

  I pay $270 for 6m3. $320 for 8m2

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> wow! there's some really useful "tips" in this thread!

  ....i see what you did there....    
....I think  :Unsure:    
And if that's not what you did, I hope you see what I did there thinking I saw what you did, when you may or may not have done what I thunked you did  
Yes sir      

> not a lot about cheap skip hire.

  Post #2

----------


## ajm

> ....i see what you did there....    
> ....I think    
> And if that's not what you did, I hope you see what I did there thinking I saw what you did, when you may or may not have done what I thunked you did  
> Yes sir

   yes, indeed. I did in fact do what you think I did. I am impressed that what I did, was seen, and understood to be what in fact it was meant to be at the time at which it was done thereby affirming my action.       

> ....Post #2

  these guys start at 3m3 bins which is just a little too large for my needs. mind you, I have told the kids that if they don't clean their rooms, I will do it for them. maybe, I should call them afterall....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> yes, indeed. I did in fact do what you think I did. I am impressed that what I did, was seen, and understood to be what in fact it was meant to be at the time at which it was done thereby affirming my action.

   :Runaway:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> these guys start at 3m3 bins which is just a little too large for my needs. mind you, I have told the kids that if they don't clean their rooms, I will do it for them. maybe, I should call them afterall....

  
Meh just get Ringtail around with his trailer and have him show you how fast he can load it.
Make sure it's a really hot day. 
Promise him a cold beer when he returns from dumping the load.

----------


## ringtail

Never seen those tipping ones PG. Only the bumrings hire ones. They look good though.  
Price for my trailer  is $350 plus $50/hr loading fees + dump fees + 2 hours travel time.

----------


## ringtail

That's cheap as Sol

----------


## ajm

> Price for my trailer  is $350 plus $50/hr loading fees + dump fees + 2 hours travel time.

   :Yikes2:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Price for my trailer  is $350 plus $50/hr loading fees + dump fees + 2 hours travel time.

  
Does that come with free scaffolding?

----------


## Optimus

> I pay $270 for 6m3. $320 for 8m2

  Thats unreal if thats a mixed heavy!

----------


## sol381

> Does that come with free scaffolding?

  scaffold is 8 grand extra. 
I use about 10-12 on each job so i get a good rate.

----------


## ringtail

> Does that come with free scaffolding?

  Oh hell yes. If you mean invisible air scaff that is.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> I use about 10-12 on each job so i get a good rate.

  You can see how it doesn't take too long to pay off a big tipping trailer. But the inconvenience of having to dump it doesn't suit some. Current dump rates are $60/T.

----------


## commodorenut

> where's Marc?

   

> Probably part of the Trump campaign

  Maybe they've charged him with finding the plughole in Washington so they can start draining the swamp? 
Then he can return home & do the same in Canberra & Sydney.....

----------


## ringtail

Only if there is many dollars in it.  :Wink:

----------


## ajm

> You can see how it doesn't take too long to pay off a big tipping trailer. But the inconvenience of having to dump it doesn't suit some. Current dump rates are $60/T.

  why would you dump a perfectly good tipping trailer? :brava:

----------


## ringtail

Oh, you.  :Tongue:

----------


## ajm

:Biggrin:  
BTW Pete's Skip Bins. far and away the cheapest I could find and really easy to deal with.

----------


## ringtail

What sort of $$ ?

----------


## ajm

> What sort of $$ ?

  I always use Aussie dollars. I find its so much easier. :Biggrin:  
I'll PM you.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What sort of $$ ?

   

> I always use Aussie dollars. I find its so much easier.

   :Rofl5:

----------


## Optimus

> I always use Aussie dollars. I find its so much easier. 
> I'll PM you.

  Whats the big secret?

----------

